# Mac OS X boot issue with large capacity external FireWire hard drives



## Zimri1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I was curious if anyone knows why a large capacity external firewire hard drive (such as a 250GB) cannot be used as a bootable volume on a Mac os X. I have had success with smaller drives (such as 30GB). I was curious is ther a way to make the larger drives boot or at what size can you no longer use the drives to boot. 

Thx


----------

